# Fun Charity Indoor Dog Show 28th March 2010 Please let everyone know



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi, 

We are having a fun charity Dog Show on the 28th March 2010 @ Unit 8 Oyston Mill Strand Road Preston PR1 8UJ. 

Registration will start at 9am, the classes should start at 11am. Pre registration is available to avoid dissapointment.

We are going to have classes such as dog mosrt like owner, best behaved, worst behaved, best fancy dress, prettiest bitch, best cross & many many more! The classes will be £1 per dog the money raised will be going to Preston RSPCA and the Dobermann Welfare association. 100% of the money raised is going to the charity. 

Were going to have reps there giving out freebies. Prizes will be awarded 1st - 6th place for most classes. It should be a really good fun family day!


----------



## stdpoodlelady (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd like to cross post this to a yahoo forum on which I am a moderator.
How do people pre-register please?
Dorothy


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

stdpoodlelady said:


> I'd like to cross post this to a yahoo forum on which I am a moderator.
> How do people pre-register please?
> Dorothy


Hi, that would be lovely!!! could do with any help with advertising!!!

to pre register People can come into the shop to register. Or they can register on the day from 9am. ( i'm offering the pre-registration for
people who don't want to que or to save time!

If you need to know anything then call me 01772 461024 or 07728014348

thanks

emma


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi,

Just giving this a bump as not long before its here!!! hoping for a great turn out!!!:thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

sounds good, might ask the OH if he wants to take Holly... is there any lower age limit? As she's only 5 months


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi, no aslong as she has had her injections there isn't a lower age limit!!! :thumbup: the only rules are the obviouse one's 

1. if your dog poops please pick it up
2. if your dog is viciouse please leave it at home
3. NO in season bitches!!!!!

It's just a fun toungue in cheek one! nothing seriouse.... but fantastic prizes! you really won't be dissapointed!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Whaaaaaa why do you have to be so far away lol.


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

Indie said:


> Whaaaaaa why do you have to be so far away lol.


Sorry.................. how far is so far away? Someone phoned and is coming up from suffolk!


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

We'll definately be going, and we've pre-registered too (I don't wanna miss our chance on rosette!)

Selma has been working hard on her 'best trick'.... but will she be able to perform when the pressure is on?!? 

See you all there


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

alphadog said:


> We'll definately be going, and we've pre-registered too (I don't wanna miss our chance on rosette!)
> 
> Selma has been working hard on her 'best trick'.... but will she be able to perform when the pressure is on?!?
> 
> See you all there


I'm sure she will!!! i'm getting so nervouse now!!! have had a fair few ppl pre register!!!! x


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

Just bumping this...it's happening tommrow!!!!!! If any one can make it please do!!!!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

If only you were closer, i hope you all have a fantastic time


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Had a brilliant time at the show - Thank you Stigdarley for all the energy you put into organising the show - everyone had smiley faces and all the dogs were gorgeous! Hope you managed to raise a stack of cash 

Looking forward to the next one :thumbup:

Rachel 

PS, Selma came second in the Best Rescue and the Best Trick classes YEAH!


----------

